# Autosmart Trim Ultra



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone tried it? if so what are your thoughts.


----------



## chris'svr6 (May 17, 2006)

Just picked up a sample from my rep...will be trying it out tommorow, so will report back then. Rep said it'll blacken oxidized bumpers, and the only product that'll remove it was G101. It contains silica, so will be oily. Watch this space.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok cool, look forward to the report, did the rep say it was ok on tyres or just trim?

thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Its pretty good stuff TBH , I have tried it a few times over the last few weeks and is very impressive.

Easy on - very small amount goes miles , just make sure you apply it a thin as you can.

Leave to cure - hey presto !

Here is a small section of the van bumper I did a couple of weeks back - It have done a few hundred miles & been washed daily - still going strong !

(specks on the finish is just dirt off the road)


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

mmmm, interesting. Possible sample run entrant?!:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I've got a sample from my rep, only used it once so far, easy enough to use.

Claimed to have 3 - 4 months durability


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bmw320i said:


> mmmm, interesting. Possible sample run entrant?!:thumb:


:thumb:



drive 'n' shine said:


> I've got a sample from my rep, only used it once so far, easy enough to use.
> 
> Claimed to have 3 - 4 months durability


Am I THE only one who doesn't get samples from somewhere ?? :wall:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Am I THE only one who doesn't get samples from somewhere ?? :wall:


What do you want a sample of??:lol:

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the response guys, what sort of price is running at from the reps?


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

Ooohhh now I would love to try a sample of this piece of magic lol.

Hope I dont miss out when it goes on.


----------



## smartie53 (Apr 12, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Ok cool, look forward to the report, did the rep say it was ok on tyres or just trim?
> 
> thanks


Its a exterior dressing ONLY.

No Tyres, dude. possibly it will replace Vinyl Shield.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Vinyl shield is awful!!!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

chris'svr6 said:


> Just picked up a sample from my rep...will be trying it out tommorow, so will report back then. Rep said it'll blacken oxidized bumpers, and the only product that'll remove it was G101. It contains silica, so will be oily. Watch this space.


Did you manage to try this, and if so what are your thoughts?


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good stuff, my rep told me that trim wizzard was good for all, i found it to be good on tyres and not as good as other products on the bumpers. So i'm now a bit doubtful, i'll see how you guys get on here. You guys will tell the truth.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

whats it like when it rains?

i bought some "trim dressing" and the minute it rained the streaked like mad, rather than bead


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

it is recommended to cure fully for 4 hours,before exposure to the elements and it smells just like linseed oil and has a very thin viscosity


----------



## JONER10 (Sep 30, 2008)

Go direct to Autosmart HQ and ask for ur local reps number!!!!


----------

